# Newborn kitten weights and restless mum



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

So some of you know Slinky Malinky had 6 kittens this morning and the weights are as follows

Boy1: 91g
Boy2: 109g
Boy3: 114g
Boy4: 118g
Boy5: 112g
Girl1: 104g

I probably will keep a closer eye on boy number 1.

Problem is, mum keeps coming downstairs and meowing at us until someone sits upstairs with her, which we do. She's gone through a whole cow worth of meat so far, so just feeding her on demand. If she keeps getting up and won't settle on her own, would it be okay to bring the box with the kittens downstairs in the living room with us?


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

You could try that, but mum may very well pick them up one by one and carry them upstairs. When I was younger and our cat had kittens under the bed, we tried to move them somewhere more accessible but still quiet. And she just moved them all back! Then after a few days she decided to put them all in a cupboard in the kitchen! Took us ages to find em, she did it in the night!!!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL!

When I took one of the kittens to weigh mum went a bit panicky and picked up the kitten in such a hurry to get it back into the box that she hurt the poor thing


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

One of our girls had kittens 11 days ago - for the first 24 hours she howled on and off - she did eventually settle but I did have to stay with her. Some of them go into 'panic mode' and need you with them at first until they get used to it.

She is great with the kittens now.

Try to stay with her if you can until she is more confident.

D x


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

NicoleW first of all I did laugh at your cats name, one of mine is called Harry, but his nickname is Stinky Malinky (he has really stinky poos) and he answers to Stinky, but not Harry.

Personally I would sit with Mum and try to settle her and the kittens down rather than disturbing her by moving her box and babies.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Not sure what to suggest with this one  as skittle is so relaxed you wouldn't think this was her first litter!!!

Her and babies were moved into a cat box to go to the vets, which she quite happily did, and as long as she could see what I was doing with the babies she was fine with it, even the vet commented on how good she was in allowing people to touch the babies, as long as she can see em and they don't cry lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she should be with you 24/7 and you should sleep downstairs with her, I dont leave mine, only for the loo, it sill stress her a hell of alot and leaving the kittens to come find you isnt good either.

keep her with you and the kittens, where-ever you are most she Needs to be with you.

weigh them the same time tom, Id prob top up the bigger ones and move them out of the way for the little un to get more of mums milk.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

She's currently downstairs with us, but tonight she'll be in ourbedroom next to our bed. I think we'll try and alternate over the next week to stay with her upstairs.

Apart from her meowing she's doing okay as far as we can tell, I knwo we shouldn't intervine too much but we do try and put the smallest one on every hour because it is quite small compared to the rest.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> She's currently downstairs with us, but tonight she'll be in ourbedroom next to our bed. I think we'll try and alternate over the next week to stay with her upstairs.
> 
> Apart from her meowing she's doing okay as far as we can tell, I knwo we shouldn't intervine too much but we do try and put the smallest one on every hour because it is quite small compared to the rest.


That isnt to much, if one needs help you have to do it, when you weigh in tom, ID top up the 2 biggest and leave the lil'un on her to fged as its better for him to get mums milk. Put him on the nipples thats the 2 biggest normally go for, that will be the best milk supply, they arent silly 

Would be better just to sleep on the sofa and keep her next in one place, but as long as she has food/water/litter tray and her babies and you next to her, she is young and they do need ALOT of comfort and help, mine stop feeding if I so much as move, meg wouldnt go near them unless I was next to her and she was on me, but its the least you can do really, if thats what they want thats what they get, little one was a bit more paws on and I take a step back, but if they want you with her, if she keeps leaving them, in the end she might not go back! 

Just bring her downstairs with all of you so she is part of the family and knows that you are there!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm worried about too much noise and possible infections passed onto the kittens. I was planning on leaving her upstairs for the first 4 weeks then bringing them all downstairs so the kittens are a bit more stable.

Throughout her pregnancy and it's worse now I have a big fear that we're going to wake up or going to see them and they are all going to be dead and it'll be my fault.

Got any spare cotton wool?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> I'm worried about too much noise and possible infections passed onto the kittens. I was planning on leaving her upstairs for the first 4 weeks then bringing them all downstairs so the kittens are a bit more stable.
> 
> Throughout her pregnancy and it's worse now I have a big fear that we're going to wake up or going to see them and they are all going to be dead and it'll be my fault.
> 
> Got any spare cotton wool?


lol 1. the kittens are deaf  2. they need to get used to noise to be 'bomb proof' 

2, what infection? Do you mean people coming-going? I dont know the layout of your house, do you wear shoes in the house? Thats one of the main things as it May bring in inefections from outside cats.

No shoes are ever allowed in my house as, well, they are worn outside and outside is dirty, why would you have them in a house?! But no one comes and goes either lol I guess if you have alot of visitors, everyone should use anti-bac gel on their hands, I have 6bottles downstairs and 6 upstairs...good god Im showing my ocds now arent I 

Also I use this:
Johnson's Clean and Safe Disinfectant for Cats Trigger Spray 500ml | Pets at Home

use in trays, if you have wooden floors, not sure how often you clean them, mine get done about 5times a day +  and its safe for cats.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

We don't have shoes on in the house, no carpets either apart from upstairs it's all wooden or vinyl in the kitchen.

I mop twice a day, currently just with washing up liquid but I bleach the kitchen floor. We still have tubs of hand gel from when my baby was brought home from neonatal.

Aww I can't stop staring at them, she's really ignoring the smallest one it's often in the corner on it's own away from mum and the rest


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> We don't have shoes on in the house, no carpets either apart from upstairs it's all wooden or vinyl in the kitchen.
> 
> I mop twice a day, currently just with washing up liquid but I bleach the kitchen floor. We still have tubs of hand gel from when my baby was brought home from neonatal.
> 
> Aww I can't stop staring at them, she's really ignoring the smallest one it's often in the corner on it's own away from mum and the rest


dont use bleach  get that stuff I just suggusted it kills 99% of cat infections/problems!!

Oh know that is not a good sign for them to ignore a baby, esp if she nudges him out of the way, can you give him a to up now and keep him warm then put him back into the pile asap? Id do that, try nad perk him up,. have you got any nutri drops?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

We keep putting him back, she lets him suck and she lets him be with her but I think he might be a bit slow and not realising where she is. 

Got some nutri drops yes. Going to get some of that disinfectant tomorrow, we have some people (family) coming tomorrow so will be with her upstairs for most of the day


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Id top him up now and move the others and put him near the best nipple, once they go downhill and mum ignores them :frown2: have to act fast!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

If I can seperate the two fighting kittens over the best teat. Thanks for your advice, will tell my partner to as I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> If I can seperate the two fighting kittens over the best teat. Thanks for your advice, will tell my partner to as I'm going to bed now.


Id top him up now!!! dont leave it??


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's possible that the little one may not be viable, but too early to give up on him yet. Putting him on the nipple is certainly worth a try.

I think you'll find Mum will have settled with the babies quite soon, try not to worry too much about that. My first ever girl brought her first ever litter into my bed, persistently, I ended up having to sleep on the floor. At the other extreme I had one cat who would not leave the kittens for anything except food and water, looked over her shoulder all the time she was eating and drinking, only used the litter tray once every 36 hours so that it went straight from completely clean to utterly disgusting, and she kept that up for four weeks (and that was in a kitten pen in a spare bedroom, with no other cats allowed upstairs, and it wasn't her first litter). They are all different.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did you feed him??? Id also get up at about 3am and re-do it then again at 7am, still giving him time to suckle from mum.

remember to keep him warm and give him nurti drops!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sound a good weight must be a big breed what breed?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> sound a good weight must be a big breed what breed?


they are moggies


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Purebred moggies thank you very much 


PS. Collars came today woohoo!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_glad your collars came, how is the little one is he ok,_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

you havent replied? did you feed him through the night? how is she? his weight????

I asked on another post but no reply, how many are you keeping?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oops sorry, they are all feeding at the moment so going to weigh them after they are finished.

The little one is a bit more active now and we're putting him on the teat more so mum has now stopped nudging him away and will actively pick him up to bring him with the rest of them.



I want to keep them all but I can't  at least one though, I hope.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Oops sorry, they are all feeding at the moment so going to weigh them after they are finished.
> 
> The little one is a bit more active now and we're putting him on the teat more so mum has now stopped nudging him away and will actively pick him up to bring him with the rest of them.
> 
> I want to keep them all but I can't  at least one though, I hope.


have you been topping him up through the night as I said and the nutri drops?

can keep as many as you want, they are all yours!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I haven't seen skittle pick up any of hers yet. she did have a little panic tho cos i moved em all outta the nest to change the bedding, but when she realise she could see them all she was fine  

pinched my mums scales so gonna weight mine in a bit


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> I haven't seen skittle pick up any of hers yet. she did have a little panic tho cos i moved em all outta the nest to change the bedding, but when she realise she could see them all she was fine
> 
> pinched my mums scales so gonna weight mine in a bit


have you not been weighing them everyday from birth??

r.e. picking them up, most dont, only ever seen 2 of mine do it twice.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

No, dint have any scales, weighed em now tho.

Think she had enough upset needing c-section without me grovelling around in her nest, weighed em once but my scales are the balance scales so not very accurate, they were all approx 100g tho.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Boy 1: 91g now 98g
2: 109 now 124g
3: 114g now 112g
4: 118 now 130g
5: 112 now 121g
6: 104 now 107g


----------



## Ruggy (Feb 7, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Boy 1: 91g now 98g
> 2: 109 now 124g
> 3: 114g now 112g
> 4: 118 now 130g
> ...


Is number three a typo or has it actually lost weight?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> No, dint have any scales, weighed em now tho.
> 
> Think she had enough upset needing c-section without me grovelling around in her nest, weighed em once but my scales are the balance scales so not very accurate, they were all approx 100g tho.


well you had a good few weeks to buy them. and yes a c-section is awful but you Need to weigh the kittens every single day to see how much they are gaining, for 10-15seconds of that could save a kittens life.



NicoleW said:


> Boy 1: 91g now 98g
> 2: 109 now 124g
> 3: 114g now 112g
> 4: 118 now 130g
> ...


hmmm not to good  I have advised what to do on the past 2 pages of this thread, maybe go back and read it? Cant really say/do much else.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oops I meant

2: birth weight 109 now 112g
3: birth weight 114g now 124g

So they are all putting on weight, some more than others.

Yes I have been follwing your advice TB


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Oops I meant
> 
> 2: birth weight 109 now 112g
> 3: birth weight 114g now 124g
> ...


so you did top him up through the night?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I did yes, sorry I keep forgetting to answer I think I have mummy cat's baby brain. 

He's put on a bit of weight so at least he's not lost any. Will continue to top him up during the night


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> well you had a good few weeks to buy them. and yes a c-section is awful but you Need to weigh the kittens every single day to see how much they are gaining, for 10-15seconds of that could save a kittens life.


The vets said they were all a good weight and size, so there was only one day i didn't weigh them, and mums health is just as important, they'd been kept away from her for long enough with out me carrying it on


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Boy 1: Weighed yesterday at 98g he is now 110grams!
Boy 2: Weighed yesterday at 112grams and is now 127grams
Boy 3: Weighed yesterday at 124grams and is now 138grams
Boy 4: Weighed yesterday at 130grams and is now 148grams (he's a right chunky one!)
Boy 5: Weighed yesterday at 121grams and is now 131grams
Girl 1: Weighed yesterday at 107grams and is now 120grams


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Boy 1: Weighed yesterday at 98g he is now 110grams!
> Boy 2: Weighed yesterday at 112grams and is now 127grams
> Boy 3: Weighed yesterday at 124grams and is now 138grams
> Boy 4: Weighed yesterday at 130grams and is now 148grams (he's a right chunky one!)
> ...


Gosh mine are right fatties! Two were 125g at birth now 150g day 2 and little one was 100g now 130g. Mine only has three though so extra to go round I guess!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Boy 1: 140g (the smallest one at birth weighing 91g) + 30g 
Boy 2: 146g + 19g 
Boy 3: 168g + 30g
Boy 4: 175g + 17g
Boy 5: 156g + 25g


Girl one passed away yesterday, original weight was 120grams. Minutes before she passed away she weight 112grams.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Coming along very nicely


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Boy 1: 140g (the smallest one at birth weighing 91g) + 30g
> Boy 2: 146g + 19g
> Boy 3: 168g + 30g
> Boy 4: 175g + 17g
> ...


Sorry for your loss, RIP little girl.  Do you know what caused it?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Nope, when the vet checked her he said she's a good size, weight, palette is fine, she just stopped suckling then stopped swallowing.

When we noticed her being quite poorly, we did take her away from mum and the rest of the litter and kept her with us just in case it was an infection she could spread.

We did try every now and again to put her with mum to see if she can stimulate her but all she did was lick her once or twice then that's it.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Poor baby  I take it she didn't react to a bottle at all?


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww poor little girl  well, these things sometimes just happen, doubt there was anything you could have done.

Hope all your little boys are all ok tho


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Nope, when the vet checked her he said she's a good size, weight, palette is fine, she just stopped suckling then stopped swallowing.
> 
> When we noticed her being quite poorly, we did take her away from mum and the rest of the litter and kept her with us just in case it was an infection she could spread.
> 
> We did try every now and again to put her with mum to see if she can stimulate her but all she did was lick her once or twice then that's it.


did you not have a post mortom done? I would incase it affects the other kittens, as your need to tell new owners etc, poor baby


----------

